# Tivo & Netflix problems, again



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a new variety of the typical Tivo/Netflix issue that I have seen
with my Series 3 HD Tivo.

My S3 is running 11.0K, which I believe is the latest OS version.

I'm able to watch a 45 minute Netflix show through my Tivo, but when I 
go to view another episode, I can't connect to Netflix through the Tivo.
(my Tivo is connected via wired ethernet to the router)

This has happened several times this week. I've called Netflix, they said they 
were not having any issues. In fact, I got through to them instantly, and there were no other people calling in.

Netflix said I should remove my Netflix account from my Tivo, but in order to do that, I have to be able to connect with Netflix. 

I've rebooted my router and restarted my Tivo.
After Tivo restarted, I was able to connect with Netflix and watch a show.

After that show had completed, I tried watching another episode, same problem occurred.

I hope I don't have to restart my Tivo every time I want to watch Netflix.
Not sure what to do now, I guess I'll call Tivo tomorrow to see what they say.

At the same time that I"m having these problems with the Tivo-Netflix combo, I'm able to stream Netflix on my Mac via wifi. This tells me the router is ok.

Is anyone else having a similar issue- with OS version 11.0K?

I read some older posts from several years ago where people had the same issue.
I'm surprised to see it's still happening.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was trying to watch a movie yesterday on my Tivo HD. I got kicked out of the app, and when I went to restart the movie, I got the "error connecting to Netflix" screen.
Rebooted the Tivo which usually clears things up.

Tried to watch the movie after that, but I kept getting kicked out about every ten minutes. 
After the fifth time, I gave up and watched something else from my NPL. 



cappy said:


> Netflix said I should remove my Netflix account from my Tivo, but in order to do that, I have to be able to connect with Netflix.


You can do this from a computer. Go to your Netflix account and under "your streaming plan", click on "manage devices and computers".
Then click "disconnect devices".
Keep in mind this will disconnect all devices you have attached to your account, so you will have to re-activate each one individually.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Are these glitches really surprising? I thought it was the general consensus that Netflix on TiVo is subject to such problems. (?)

I purchased another device primarly to have a better Netflix platform and have been using it in preference to my TiVo HD for a year now. Recently, I revisited TiVo Netflix. I had 3 or 4 movies that played perfectly, then I ran into the same kind of lockup I had been getting a year ago. I switched to another Netflix client and the movie resumed perfectly. By the time I got back to the TiVo (for TV), I could tell it had rebooted itself (both tuners were on the same channel). The software version (11.0k) is more than a year old, so there's no reason to expect Netflix performance to improve unless you think Netflix would have changed something. Possible but who knows? I don't think fixing Series 3 TiVo performance has high priority at Netflix (or at TiVo for that matter).


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Are these glitches really surprising? I thought it was the general consensus that Netflix on TiVo is subject to such problems. (?)
> 
> I purchased another device primarly to have a better Netflix platform and have been using it in preference to my TiVo HD for a year now.


Yep. I bought a WD Live last year because Netflix on my OLED S3 was so unreliable, slow, and poor picture quality. Now I get 5.1 sound and HD quality very reliably. Still love my S3 for regular TV, but no more Netflix. -- Doug


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Are these glitches really surprising? I thought it was the general consensus that Netflix on TiVo is subject to such problems. (?).


Not surprising, but unusual for me.

Usually, I get through most movies without a hitch. Sometimes I get a brief interruption (no more than once for a given movie) due to the app having to retrieve (buffer) more material, but I understand that. It's due to my internet connection (DSL).
I get the "error connecting to Netflix" screen _maybe_ once in a blue moon. Rebooting the Tivo solves that.
*Very rarely* do I ever get kicked out of app altogether with no warning. Yesterday I got kicked out every ten minutes. This is the one glitch I don't understand.
There must have been a lot of people streaming Netflix yesterday.


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Not surprising, but unusual for me.
> 
> *Very rarely* do I ever get kicked out of app altogether with no warning. Yesterday I got kicked out every ten minutes. This is the one glitch I don't understand.


I've been kicked out of Netflix in the middle of watching movies.

I still get the rebuffering issue too, but I gave up on anyone taking responsibility for that.

EVen with my Apple TV (connected via ethernet to the same router as tivo),
I still have rebuffering issues with Netflix, but a lot less than with Tivo.


----------



## deathopie (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd never had a problem with Netflix until recently. It won't connect at all. Haven't tried rebooting the unit yet. I have a connected tv that has a nicer interface to Netflix. The wife complains though because she has to find the other remote to get to it. :/


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

deathopie said:


> I'd never had a problem with Netflix until recently. It won't connect at all. Haven't tried rebooting the unit yet. I have a connected tv that has a nicer interface to Netflix. The wife complains though because she has to find the other remote to get to it. :/


I did what the others suggested- deactivated my Tivo from Netflix, then reactivated it. Netflix works again for now.


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

cappy said:


> I did what the others suggested- deactivated my Tivo from Netflix, then reactivated it. Netflix works again for now.


My good luck only lasted for a few days.
Can't watch netflix from Tivo again.
Deactivated it from the website, tried to reactivate it, but couldn't
get to the netflix menu on Tivo. Had to reboot Tivo again


----------



## tivosupport_jacob (Nov 19, 2012)

cappy said:


> ...I'm able to watch a 45 minute Netflix show through my Tivo, but when I
> go to view another episode, I can't connect to Netflix through the Tivo...
> 
> ...Netflix said I should remove my Netflix account from my Tivo, but in order to do that, I have to be able to connect with Netflix...


cappy,

The issue you are currently experiencing with your HD TiVo box and Netflix Instant Video is under investigation at this time. We are aware that this is not intended behavior occuring mostly on TiVo HD and TiVo Series 3 boxes. We are researching and tracking the TiVo boxes that are affected.

You can send me a private message and I will add your box to our records after I confirm with you that the issue is relevant to what we are tracking. This ensures you receive the fix for this issue first. Please include your email and phone number on the TiVo account so that I can find your information. If you can, please also send me the following information:


Router make/model
Modem make/model
TSN
Was this working previously?

In regards to Netflix; they probably meant un-pair the Netflix account and pair it back up. To do this: From TiVo Central, go to Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Netflix Account Info > Deactivate this device. After you do this, link the account back up; fire up the Netflix application and it should ask you for your login information.

Thanks everyone for the information!

Please feel free to comment or post back with any further questions or concerns!


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

tivosupport_jacob said:


> cappy,
> 
> The issue you are currently experiencing with your HD TiVo box and Netflix Instant Video is under investigation at this time. We are aware that this is not intended behavior occuring mostly on TiVo HD and TiVo Series 3 boxes. We are researching and tracking the TiVo boxes that are affected.
> 
> ...


What is TSN?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

cappy said:


> What is TSN?


Your *T*ivo *S*ervice *N*umber.


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

tivosupport_jacob said:


> cappy,
> 
> The issue you are currently experiencing with your HD TiVo box and Netflix Instant Video is under investigation at this time. We are aware that this is not intended behavior occuring mostly on TiVo HD and TiVo Series 3 boxes. We are researching and tracking the TiVo boxes that are affected.
> 
> ...


Jake- I've sent you all the info you requested,
I hope this issue can be resolved.

Thanks


----------



## sierralush (Dec 18, 2012)

I have been having the same issues for the last few days. It was working previously without problems. I have contacted support twice and the "fix" works for about 1 episode and then network error


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Since there will be no future Tivo Service updates for these systems, there can be no new Netflix app on them, so I do not see how they can 'fix' it, even if they determine a problem.

Sigh.

There are quite a few minor things Tivo could push out to TivoHD, S3 machines, like changing 'Now Playing' to 'My Shows', the extended info set stuff for the ipad and iphone apps, and TS file retrieval, all of which would require minor update changes to the system. These would all help greatly with a CONSISTENT USER EXPERIENCE on tivos, like it used to be.

The fact is that Tivo must be very short of developers, since the HD UI on the premiere is STILL not done, 2 years after release, as well as them never TURNING ON THE DUAL CORE in the premiere, making it very sluggish, tells me that they will never update these older systems.


----------



## vspelsha (Dec 24, 2012)

I was able to use Netflix this morning, but can't this afternoon. Tells me to go to netflix.com/tvhelp. I tried the deactivate to reactivate, but it was still there. Deactivated, rebooted... still there. Removed all devices at Netflix. Still there.

What next??????


----------



## Sashieden (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm having the same issue as vspelsha on a Premiere 4. Netflix worked great last night, watched about 4 hours of programming, This morning while doing laundry i went to fire up a movie and it said to consult netflix.com/tvhelp. I deactivated on the tivo and all devices through netflix's website and I'm still getting the same error. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Netflix is currently down for everything.


----------



## Sashieden (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya, I just read that.


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

Netflix on my TIVO HD stopped yesterday too, reboot did not fix it, power off did not fix it, deactivating it did not fix it, glad to see it may not just be me.
Seems to be working now, after I activated it again.
Thanks!


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

muerte33 said:


> Netflix on my TIVO HD stopped yesterday too, reboot did not fix it, power off did not fix it, deactivating it did not fix it, glad to see it may not just be me.
> Seems to be working now, after I activated it again.
> Thanks!


Not working for me. I started getting the can't connect error from inside the NetFlix app yesterday afternoon on all my TiVos. I tried rebooting one this morning and now I'm just getting V301.

All my other NetFlix-enabled devices work fine.

EDIT: Whoops, the rebooted one is back to "can't connect". The list of my devices on the NF website is mysteriously empty even though there is a deactivate button. I've clicked it and the button disappeared but I still can't get anything to connect.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Netflix is down for many, but not all, devices.

http://newyork.newsday.com/business...-after-movie-service-suffers-outage-1.4373928
http://gigaom.com/cloud/christmas-eve-aws-outage-stings-netflix-but-not-amazon-prime/
http://downrightnow.com/netflix

That said, it just loaded up on my Premiere and I have no problem streaming.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

morac said:


> Netflix is down for many, but not all, devices.
> 
> http://newyork.newsday.com/business...-after-movie-service-suffers-outage-1.4373928
> http://gigaom.com/cloud/christmas-eve-aws-outage-stings-netflix-but-not-amazon-prime/
> ...


Yeah, it was reportedly fixed last last night(PST).

What gets me is that Netflix uses a competitor's (Amazon) web services for streaming.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, it was reportedly fixed last last night(PST).
> 
> What gets me is that Netflix uses a competitor's (Amazon) web services for streaming.


It wasn't fully fixed until 8:45 AM Pacific today. I too find it odd that Netflix uses Amazon, but they do have the most robust servers (except for occasional outages).


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

It sounds like my Tivo HD is experiencing a very similar issue to Cappy's issue - Netflix constantly pausing to "retrieve" more of the netflix show. It wasn't having any issues before late December 2012 that I'm aware. Prior to that, I would get the occasional "retrieving" popup, but chalked that up to my network. 

Since January 2013, Tivo "retrieves" for 20-30 seconds and then plays the show for 10 seconds to 1 minute before popping up the "retrieving" message again. I can stream netflix from my PC's and my Wii, so I doubt my network speed is the issue. Interestingly enough, recently the tivo ALWAYS seems to show the "retrieving quality" at 6 out of 10 bars.

In an effort to resolve this issue, I even ran a network cable to my Tivo in hopes that my wireless network may be part of the issue - it was not. It seems to get the "retrieving" popup at the same intervals whether wired or wireless.

Per some googled recommendations, I've even disconnected/reconnected my netflix account on this Tivo HD - no change. After reconnecting the account, the "retrieving" popup initially showed a full 10 bars with HD for a split second before falling back to 6 bars.

Has anyone been able to find a resolution to this?


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

tivosupport_jacob said:


> cappy,
> 
> The issue you are currently experiencing with your HD TiVo box and Netflix Instant Video is under investigation at this time. We are aware that this is not intended behavior occuring mostly on TiVo HD and TiVo Series 3 boxes. We are researching and tracking the TiVo boxes that are affected.
> 
> ...


*This post above that made me think Tivo is actively tracking this issue and that it may apply to may HD Tivo.*


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

f_schuman said:


> *This post above that made me think Tivo is actively tracking this issue and that it may apply to may HD Tivo.*


Yes, they are tracking this.
I did an update for my tivo, and Netflix seems to be working now, even
though my OS version is still 11.0k


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

Can I ask how you "did" the software update? Just a "check for updates" in one of the menus?


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

f_schuman said:


> Can I ask how you "did" the software update? Just a "check for updates" in one of the menus?


Sorry, I'm not in front of the tivo- but I did it "the usual way".

Hopefully, someone will post the steps, as I can't quote them from memory, but it's fairly obvious once you see them on screen.

There may be a Sticky post somewhere on this website, regarding how to do it.
If I remember, I'll post it once I'm home tonight in front of the tivo, so I can quote exact verbage.


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm guessing this is the process? 
(from tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/ showthread.php?t=419994 - apparently can't post links yet due to low post count )

You can speed the software update process on a new TiVo by forcing three connections in a row under Settings -> Phone & Network -> Connect to TiVo Service. Once your Phone & Network screen says "Pending Reboot," that means a software update is available for install. Normally, the TiVo would just reboot during the early morning hours to install the update, but you make that happen immediately by selecting Settings -> Restart or Reset System -> Restart the TivoHD. Software updates can take up to an hour to install.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

philhu said:


> The fact is that Tivo must be very short of developers, since the HD UI on the premiere is STILL not done, 2 years after release, as well as them never TURNING ON THE DUAL CORE in the premiere, making it very sluggish, tells me that they will never update these older systems.


Have they enabled dual core for the new Premiers (Premier/4/XL4)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

consumedsoul said:


> Have they enabled dual core for the new Premiers (Premier/4/XL4)


Yes, a while ago.


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

f_schuman said:


> I'm guessing this is the process?
> (from tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/ showthread.php?t=419994 - apparently can't post links yet due to low post count )
> 
> You can speed the software update process on a new TiVo by forcing three connections in a row under Settings -> Phone & Network -> Connect to TiVo Service. Once your Phone & Network screen says "Pending Reboot," that means a software update is available for install. Normally, the TiVo would just reboot during the early morning hours to install the update, but you make that happen immediately by selecting Settings -> Restart or Reset System -> Restart the TivoHD. Software updates can take up to an hour to install.


Yes, that's it. 
It sounds like you haven't done any updates before.
FYI- it takes quite a long time. First, you have to download the update. That **may**take up to 20 minutes (possibly longer), but you can use your tivo during this time.
Then, you have to install it. This **may** take much longer than 20 minutes, so you may want to do these just before leaving the house, or going to sleep.


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

The Tivo has "automatically" updated previously, but I haven't gone through this process to force it. 

The Short Story - my Netflix is working again. 

The Longer Story - I did go through the "update process" above 6-7 times, but did not ever see the "Reboot pending" message. I figured nothing was happening, so I tried streaming a Netflix movie again and it played in HD without any delays (10 out of 10 bars). I assume the problem has been resolved, but will update if things change.

FYI, I'm running software version 11.0k-01-2-652.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacob

I'm having this issue with Netflix again.
I've selected a movie in Netflix, the screen went blank.

Netflix works fine from my laptop, going through the same router as the Tivo.

The Netflix issue seems to have been fixed for quite a while, but started back up as of today.

Would you tell us what the problem & resolution were?

thanks


----------



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

Is anyone else having Netflix problems agin- today Feb 18?


----------



## f_schuman (Apr 4, 2008)

I ran a quick 2-3 minutes Netflix test last night and did not have any issues.


----------



## bstrohl (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't normally use our TiVo HD for Netflix but tried to today. I launched Netflix and got "please wait" for 15min. before I quit. I never even got my queue. Netflix was working fine on all of our other devices (Roku, Xbox, PC, etc...) which use the same router.

My husband asked if they are killing the old HD units.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bstrohl said:


> I don't normally use our TiVo HD for Netflix but tried to today. I launched Netflix and got "please wait" for 15min. before I quit. I never even got my queue. Netflix was working fine on all of our other devices (Roku, Xbox, PC, etc...) which use the same router.
> 
> My husband asked if they are killing the old HD units.


Don't think so. My THD is working normally and I'm watching a Netflix video right now -- mostly to verify it's working before posting this. I think TiVo's are one of the least robust Netflix clients, but mine works OK most of the time. However I usually watch Netflix on my Logitech Revue (Google TV) because I think it's more robust now, although there was a period where it was almost unusable.


----------

